# Dontae Jones



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

A former Knicks number 1 pick is going to play for the Knicks summer league team. I remember him at Mississippi st. and was excited when the Knicks drafted him. For whatever reason it just didnt pan out. Maybe this time! Good luck Dontae!


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

Several former Knicks will play for the Summer League team this year. Can't wait to see the team myself. Anyway, as the current roster stands, Lavor Postell will probably not be on it next year, which is real sad.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

wasnt he traded to boston in the Chris Mills deal a while back?


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

All of our picks that year were dealt for Mills. I really liked Mills in 97-98. By the way, please, someone tell me when our summer league games will be aired.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *knicklizard *
> By the way, please, someone tell me when our summer league games will be aired.


There's only going to be one game aired where the Knicks are in it and it'll be against the Nets.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

I was really pissed at that draft. I think it was the one where they had 3 picks and they couldn't move up in the draft. It was another lesson in how the Knicks never have been clever or creative. Onepick was John Wallace, the pick right after O'Neal going to the Pacers


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

O'Neal was drafted by Portland, I'm sure just an honest mistake...


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

*ONeal*

You are right. He now plays for the Pacers but drafted by Portland, of course. The position was right. I think he was 17th, the knicks picked 18th.


----------

